# Filter/Pump Recommendation??



## aslatt08 (Jun 10, 2020)

I currently have a 2.5 gallon TopFin Bettaflo Relax tank for my betta. The tank came with a submersible pump (pictures are attached) and it has started humming/vibrating. I'm looking to replace it with something similar but quieter. Any recommendations??

Info on the pump:
TopFin SP-55 Submersible pump
AC 120V-60Hz 0.074A 5W
Hmax: 2.0Ft Qmax: 55GPH

I've tried to do some research on this, but there are so many options. I've seen some good options but the flow rate is different from the one I have now. My filter pumps 55GPH (maximum) and I've seen pumps that are higher/lower. Help!! 

Any suggestions are welcome!  Thanks!


----------



## mooc0w (Feb 29, 2020)

I have a sponge filter and a small airpump I found of amazon. My betta likes it (it doesn’t suck him in and he doesn’t get stuck in a current) It does make a bubbling sound, which I kind of like but if you like silence you could try putting an airpump in the sponge filter.


----------



## fatblonde (Apr 20, 2020)

aslatt08 said:


> I currently have a 2.5 gallon TopFin Bettaflo Relax tank for my betta. The tank came with a submersible pump (pictures are attached) and it has started humming/vibrating. I'm looking to replace it with something similar but quieter. Any recommendations??
> 
> Info on the pump:
> TopFin SP-55 Submersible pump
> ...


 If it's similar to the TopFin Engage 5 gallon the end of it will pop off so you can clean it and see if there's anything stuck in there. It took me a hot minute to figure it out, but it works like a new filter after I cleaned it out! Just something to try in the mean time


----------

